# Examples of cigarette lighter cable routing



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

I am interested in adding a mini lightbar. Either the new mini century or LP responder. It would be a magnetic or suction/mag veriaty. So they come with about an 8' or 10' cord. How does everyone route their cords? Is 8/10' long enough to "hide" the cable for a clean look? I was thinking of maybe adding a cigarette cable adaptor/extension so that I could route and hide everything. Anyone have any pics or suggestions?

Thx

Ps- Detroit is supposed to be getting 4 to 6 tomorrow! Yeah!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What truck do you have?


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry. 2001 Silverado ext cab.


----------



## BORIS (Oct 22, 2008)

Go with the responder with liner led it is GREAT the best light you can get imo it will blind you. I did prem mount mine and love it with a clear lens you dont really notice it. That cable will be long enough to get to the plug but i dont know about hiding it.


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I have mine just comin in through the back door and into the cig lighter. Only thing is I blow fuses every 5right sec with it plugged into the cig lighter.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

When I had a bar on my roof I ran the cable in thru the door and then down to the seat, ran it under the head rest and down the back of the seat. I have a full center console in my 04 and have a cig plug at the back of that console so I never saw the cable. What I did before also was mounted the light at the edge of the back of the cab run the wiring into the cab thru the doors and tucked it behind the trim panel and along the floor in the back. No one ever sits in the back of my truck, and I just used the same plug as stated in the first post. Or what you could do if your truck has the plow prep is open up the 3rd break light and get the aux wiring out from and just wire the light into that wiring. Everything already hid, and you can put a quick disconnect on the wiring and still take the light off when you are not using it.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

8-10ft will reach most power points, but it's rarely enough to hide the cord, except on regular cabs, but it also depends on exactly where you mount the light and where your power point is.

Greenstar: Something is VERY wrong if you continuously blow fuses like that, what kind of light are you running?


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

linycctitan;1455335 said:


> 8-10ft will reach most power points, but it's rarely enough to hide the cord, except on regular cabs, but it also depends on exactly where you mount the light and where your power point is.
> 
> Greenstar: Something is VERY wrong if you continuously blow fuses like that, what kind of light are you running?


Wheelen guardian...I actually already burnt up one of the outlets and am using the other one.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

The first thing we do is get rid of the lighter plug & cord and go to a switch. Then we run a set of wires out through the CHMSL to a quick connect plug, then add the mating half of that plug to the light. Here's what it looks like:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a video of my respondler lp. I ran it through the third brakelight. I drill a whole on the side of the light and snake it through and use silicone around the wire to seal it up. Since it is clear I just leave mine on the top all year long. It is going on a backrack once I install one after the season.


----------



## firefighter4418 (Jan 7, 2010)

i have a 2004 crew cab gmc with the plow prep and i ran the aux wire from the head liner into the cab then mounted a aux power point on the wireing then ran the wire for my sound off pinnacle mini bar throught the back door and down the back by the rear window and pluged it in there and i control the with the aux light switch on the dash i think its a slick set up esp haveing a crew cab and wanting the light near the rear of the cab


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1455331 said:


> When I had a bar on my roof I ran the cable in thru the door and then down to the seat, ran it under the head rest and down the back of the seat. I have a full center console in my 04 and have a cig plug at the back of that console so I never saw the cable. What I did before also was mounted the light at the edge of the back of the cab run the wiring into the cab thru the doors and tucked it behind the trim panel and along the floor in the back. No one ever sits in the back of my truck, and I just used the same plug as stated in the first post. Or what you could do if your truck has the plow prep is open up the 3rd break light and get the aux wiring out from and just wire the light into that wiring. Everything already hid, and you can put a quick disconnect on the wiring and still take the light off when you are not using it.


It`s not a BREAK light it is a BRAKE light.Why do people ALL WAYS misspell this word.I`m really sorry but this drives me nuts.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

tuna;1455785 said:


> It`s not a BREAK light it is a BRAKE light.Why do people ALL WAYS misspell this word.I`m really sorry but this drives me nuts.


You mean like "bumbers?" :laughing:


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

TRAILOR drives me nuts too.


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

I purchased a whelen light bar with a cig plug on it. And because i have a crew cab truck, i actually extended the wires about 4 feet so i could hide the wires properly. At this point it is my temporary set up. At least until the summer time. 

This summer i plan on rewiring my entire truck and adding a aux fuse block for all my accessories and at that time i will be wiring up my strobe lights and the light bar to my switch panel so i will never see any wires. I also may redo the way the wire enters the cab from the light bar, unless i get my hands on a backrack. then things will changes again at least for the wires coming the light bar and going into the truck.


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Too Stroked - WHat type of "quick connect" plugs are those? Tryintg to find something similar. Would something like that work on a mini light bar, like the Whelen Responder?


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1455649 said:


> Here is a video of my respondler lp. I ran it through the third brakelight. I drill a whole on the side of the light and snake it through and use silicone around the wire to seal it up. Since it is clear I just leave mine on the top all year long. It is going on a backrack once I install one after the season.


Nice setup. Maybe I'll run the cable on my Star 9200S that way "some day." (Probably about the same time I get a backrack and mount up the two Federal 100 Beacons I've had sitting in storage for awhile.  )

I pretty much rebuilt that mini strobe bar after I got it on eBay. If I had any sense, I'd have run the new lighter plug cable out through the "CHMSL" opening before I finished connecting it to the beacon, and I really shoulda put a set of those connectors on it like Too Stroked has on his. Oh, well.

Anyway, I've got mine coming in through the passenger door ('04 Silverado regular cab), along with the coaxial cable to my mag-mount antenna. If it rains hard enough, I can get leaks along those cables, unless I make a "drip loop" outside the door. 
Then they go behind and under the seat to the radio or power outlet.

ChandlerArms, thanks for the reminder to check the fuse and other possible causes of my "Aux. Pwr." outlet not working.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Chandlerarms;1458376 said:


> Too Stroked - WHat type of "quick connect" plugs are those? Tryintg to find something similar. Would something like that work on a mini light bar, like the Whelen Responder?


We use a "Flat 2" connector that we get at Advance Auto Parts on all of ours. It's exactly like the standard Flat 4 trailer plug connector, but with two less leads. Although all of our mini bars are from Star, there's no reason it wouldn't work with any other brand. Another big advantage it that if one bar has an issue, we just swap in a hot spare.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I was just at the shop and we had a brandy new connector in the package. It's a *Hopkins #47965 2 Flat connector.* Hope that helps.


----------



## firefighter4418 (Jan 7, 2010)

if u have a led mini bar with the pattern selection on the cig plug its hard to rewire them unless u use a momentary switch to control flash patterns i know i tryed didnt work to well on my sound off light had to buy a new power cable for it just food for thought if ur useing a rotator light or strobe thats just a hot and ground light the quick connect plug will work but i would use a two wire weather pack not a two wire trailer plug less chance of it geting corrosion in it


----------



## Chandlerarms (Nov 9, 2011)

Found these connectors by MSD. THey come in 1,2,3,4 & 6 pin veriety. I think these would work well - No?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Chandlerarms;1459411 said:


> Found these connectors by MSD. THey come in 1,2,3,4 & 6 pin veriety. I think these would work well - No?


That would be a weather pack connector. You can get those at carquest, or napa also. They work very well. Although just a simple quick connect plug like pictured on the first page would be fine. I put 2 of those weather pack on my led hide a aways that are in my tail lights. I did that for 2 reasons. 1 If I need to take the tail light I can do so and leave the hide a aways in the housing without taking them out, and also because they are weather proof. I am not taking the tail light out a lot and I wanted something protected from the elements. My point is, that the mini bar is coming off every couple months so the connector can get greased and cleaned when it comes off and before it goes back on. The weather packs are more for things that don't come apart that often. Either or will be more that fine though.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Agreed. You'll be fine with either one. We've never had a problem with the ones we use and we've been using them for over 10 years.


----------

